# ,   ().   .

## eto_lena

(  ...?) !

  ....

:
      ( ).
      ,  , , .

  .   .
      .    ,        .

         - ( ,  ).
         ..

         .  ,      .

 :
- 20 200  (  200 - )
.= 20 200
= 20 000.

   ,          .
   .  : , , ..


 ,    .:
 (  ) -  20 000
-  20 200.

:
  ?

-           =3 ?

        .6.7  6  181- ( ,       )    ?


   !
      .

----------


## kononod

!



> ,    .:
>  (  ) -  20 000
> -  20 200.





> -           =3 ?


   ,     -           20 000.    01_3   20 000,      :
01_3 20 000
13_3 200





> ?


   19 173-...      ,  -    - , , . 





> .6.7  6  181- ( ,       )    ?


,  .

----------


## eto_lena

*kononod*, .




> 19 173-...


    .19   . 

.2 .1 .19      "...     ,       ..."

   ,   ., " "   ,    . 


 -     ,     . 
  .      . 
 ,     ...  50   ,   ....

----------


## kononod

> .2 .1 .19      "...     ,       ..."


, . ,  ""  .




> 


,  .

----------


## 13

. ..       .
   -   .
  ?    ?

----------


## eto_lena

> , . ,  ""  .
> ,  .


  . .

----------


## eto_lena

> -   .
>   ?    ?


, ...




> . ..       .


.  .

----------

